# Not sure which is best



## PCSOguy (Jan 11, 2014)

First off I just want to say I can't wait to learn about handguns. I heard that this website is the best. I'm turning 21 in a couple of months. I've heard many different suggestions on what I should get for my first sidearm. I was looking at three different types. It's a Glock 22 Gen. 4, Glock 23 Gen. 4, and a XD 40. If anyone knows which is the best one please let me know.

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

First off, hello and welcome to the forum. 

As far as what handgun is best for you, it'll be anyone's guess. I turned 59 yrs. old last October, and I've owned so many firearms thru the years, I've pretty much lost count. 

I'm still trying to figure out which gun is best for me.


----------



## PCSOguy (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm looking to get into law enforcement as well. So I'm trying really hard to find a gun that can act as my duty weapon and off duty conceal carry.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Most new shooters progress along the lines of 22LR first, to 9mm of some kind next.

9mm hollow point cartridges are the most if not universally popular right now for civilian and law enforcement.

You don't need to worry about a pistol for law enforcement. If you make it through the academy, and get hired, they will issue you one.

My first handgun was a Colt 22LR revolver. Then I graduated to a S&W 9mm pistol. Finally I was issued a 45 ACP and have been in love with the 45 ever since.


----------



## PCSOguy (Jan 11, 2014)

I have plenty of experience firing handguns. The only problem for me is I don't have much knowledge of them. A lot of people I've talked to say 40's are pretty good starters if you have experience shooting. A few of the places I applied for they want the officers to supply their own weapon. They send us to a place where law enforcement gets discounts. I'm just hoping to find a good multipurpose handgun.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

If you can find a range near you that rents guns, go and try out several. I don't like a .40 due to the sharp recoil and it hurts my wrists in some instances. I carried a 1911 for years (whether the department liked it or not) I recently have turned to the S&W M&P 9 which I think is a great gun. Not in the LE business any more so I carry what I like which is pretty much the M&P 9c or a .38 Super Commander length.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

PCSOguy said:


> I'm looking to get into law enforcement as well. So I'm trying really hard to find a gun that can act as my duty weapon and off duty conceal carry.


If you are looking to be a cop, then you should find out what your local PD is issuing. Better to be familiar with a gun that you would have to use to do your job. JMHO.


----------



## PCSOguy (Jan 11, 2014)

As far as I know the agencies that do are using Glocks. If I remember right the Glock 22 Gen. 4. I just want to ensure that I am getting my moneys worth if I am to purchase it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Before you take someone's advice and buy a gun, make sure that whatever dept. or agency hires you, is okay with what you have.

Or.....get the job first,* then* worry about choosing a gun. :smt002


----------



## PCSOguy (Jan 11, 2014)

The bad thing is I'm not sure if and when I would get hired on. It's pretty much been my dream since I was a kid to have my very own sidearm. I'm dead set on purchasing one when I do turn 21. I may as well just buy all three.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

PCSOguy said:


> I have plenty of experience firing handguns. The only problem for me is I don't have much knowledge of them. A lot of people I've talked to say 40's are pretty good starters if you have experience shooting. A few of the places I applied for they want the officers to supply their own weapon. They send us to a place where law enforcement gets discounts. I'm just hoping to find a good multipurpose handgun.


40s and 10s are way over powered. These were popular for a very short while with the state highway patrols, mostly because of the same reasons that that old 38 SPs and 357s were -- they shoot through car doors best.

Today the 9mm with hollow points is the overwhelming favorite, as far as cartridges go.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

See what the agencies in your area are using... my guess would be .40 & .45 ACP. The 9mm is not as popular with LE as many think... I don't know of any agencies in my area (Metro Detroit) that use 9mm. I'm sure some agencies use 9mm, but all the guys i meet at different schools are using larger calibers. Your Dept will issue you a sidearm almost 99% of the time unless your an Auxiliary or Reserve officer. So, you really need to find a handgun to complete the Academy with and end up a personal weapon. Don't buy a carry size gun for an Academy... buy a duty sized one. The Academy will provide an approved firearm list for students. Most Academy's are able to rent students guns or you can bring your own. You will need to provide the leather gear for your chosen sidearm. Choose something that's easier to manage so you can gain skills and pass the state's standards... you'd be surprised how many fail even after several attempts.

My advice is go with a 9mm in either a Glock or Sig... but it should be what you are expecting to carry based on surrounding agencies. You will most likely be issued a larger caliber, but if you gain a skill set with the 9mm... the transition will be easier imo. 

I personally chose a 9mm Beretta 92G (for Academy) but was later issued a Sig P220 (.45) and currently a G22 (.40) after getting hired. I had the only Beretta in my class but ended up earning a Top Gun award for accuracy.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PCSOguy said:


> The bad thing is I'm not sure if and when I would get hired on. It's pretty much been my dream since I was a kid to have my very own sidearm. I'm dead set on purchasing one when I do turn 21. I may as well just buy all three.


Nothing wrong with wanting to buy a handgun once you turn 21. Think long and hard before you decide to buy all three. I only have one Glock, and it's a 21C.

Take your time and do more research as to what might suit you best. Nothing wrong with a 9mm and there's plenty of choices to choose from. I'd stick with a full-sized whatever first, before you start thinking about compact models. Take your time to master the full-sized gun and then go from there. By then, you'll have a much better idea as to what might work best for you.

Take it in stride and best of luck to you.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

AdamSmith said:


> 40s and 10s are way over powered. These were popular for a very short while with the state highway patrols, mostly because of the same reasons that that old 38 SPs and 357s were -- they shoot through car doors best.
> 
> Today the 9mm with hollow points is the overwhelming favorite, as far as cartridges go.


*"40s and 10s are way over powered."*
Not at all. In the case of the 10mm, that is a fairly powerful cartridge, right up there with the .357 Magnum. The .40S&W is more powerful than the 9mm but certainly not way over powered.

*"These were popular for a very short while with the state highway patrols.."*
Were popular?? Very short while?? The .40S&W is still very popular and very widely used in the United States by a lot of law enforcement agencies. It is a relatively new cartridge (24 years old) and has garnished a large following.

*"Today the 9mm with hollow points is the overwhelming favorite, as far as cartridges go."*
Overwhelming favorite with whom? It certainly is a very popular and widely used cartridge but so are a number of others. Is it the most popular among civilians using pistols? I would say yes, it most likely is. However, this does not mean that it is the best choice. It is a good choice and in a good pistol with a high cap magazine and modern quality SD ammunition, it makes a very good defensive sidearm.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

PCSOguy said:


> First off I just want to say I can't wait to learn about handguns. I heard that this website is the best. I'm turning 21 in a couple of months. I've heard many different suggestions on what I should get for my first sidearm. I was looking at three different types. It's a Glock 22 Gen. 4, Glock 23 Gen. 4, and a XD 40. If anyone knows which is the best one please let me know.
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!


I have a gen4 G22, two gen3 G23's, and an XD40. Since you asked a question regarding these three candidate guns (I know, you asked about the gen4 G23), I will tell you a few things. This is strictly my opinion and nothing more.

My primary carry gun is one of my gen3 G23's. I enjoy shooting my gen4 G22 and have carried it on occasion. But I find I prefer my aforementioned G23. As for the XD40, it's a nice gun but I don't shoot it as well as my G23 or G22. Don't know why but that's how it is for me. If you had asked about the S&W M&P 9 and M&P 40, I would have told you that those pistols are winners and I shoot them very well... especially my M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25" barrel. But the M&P was not in your mix.

So of the three you mentioned, I would take as a carry gun hands down the gen3 G23 that accompanies me whenever I leave my home.


----------



## PCSOguy (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you very much for all the help. I appreciate it very much. A lot of the stores I've been going to have been short with me. Probably because I can't give them some kind of sale yet.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

have you though of asking your parents to get you one as a gift? My cousin joined the academy straight out of high school and they used a G19, so his dad got him one to practice with before going.


----------



## PCSOguy (Jan 11, 2014)

I know my parents would. It's just there's a place close to where I live that gives law enforcement discounts. I'm already paramilitary. I can't say what I do and where, but I'll be able to get around $150 off.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I get your point. I was just getting at the fact that you could get one now. Or wait and save $150.


----------



## PCSOguy (Jan 11, 2014)

It' only a couple of months. Still sucks, but at least it isn't years. If anyone has any suggestions which would out perform what I mentioned please let me know. I open to suggestions. The more knowledge the smarter the buy.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I guess I might as well chime-in on this one: (Ding dong, ding dong!) 

My suggestions? I'd say you should forget about what might happen; and concentrate, for now, on getting a serviceable pistol that's suitable for a wide range of different uses. Thereafter, you should primarily focus on learning how to shoot and handle it well. In my experience novice pistol shooters find it more difficult to begin with a, 'snappy' caliber like the S & W 40 which - like 45 ACP - can get expensive to regularly practice with. In fact, if money were no object (rare nowadays) my first caliber choice for a beginner would be the heavy, but, slower recoiling 45 ACP.

Irrespective of what some police department might require, what caliber do I think you should begin centerfire pistol shooting with? The most practical choice is the faster recoiling, but, easier-to-control 9 x 19mm. Now, in this chambering, (9mm is not really a, 'caliber'.) which manufacturer's pistol do I think you should select? In my experience CZ-USA is the best bet for a good strong, serviceable, steel pistol - One that you'll be able to shoot frequently, and at a more affordable cost.

Yes, the purchase price is high; but here's my own choice of a particular pistol that you can: Buy once, shoot often, and - regardless of whatever career path you eventually choose - still find useful to own: CZ 75 SP01 9 Shadow Night Shadow Black. You're, also, going to need a holster. I use these: Blade-Tech Industries. A hard polymer holster is secure; and, as your skills develop, very fast to draw from.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PCSOguy said:


> It' only a couple of months. Still sucks, but at least it isn't years. If anyone has any suggestions which would out perform what I mentioned please let me know. I open to suggestions. The more knowledge the smarter the buy.


When you say "out perform", you're kind of setting yourself up for disappointment. You're obviously a novice when it comes to handguns. I'm not being mean, just factual. You've got a lot of shooting to do before you should be concerned in regards to one handgun out-performing the other.

Matter-of-fact, there's something about your thread that makes me uneasy. It's just a gut feeling that I have, and my gut feelings are usually spot-on. Having said that, once again, I'd recommend that you proceed cautiously and intelligently.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

That's good advice, paratrooper! The OP should save himself from forming a lot of bad habits that he's, later on, going to have to unlearn. He should, also, save himself a lot of wasted ammunition too. Here's the phone number for local NRA handgun training: 703-267-1500. NRA headquarters in Fairfax can provide the names of certified pistol instructors for any local area throughout the United States.

Education and Training|Education and Training

(Now, stop spooking me out with your, 'gut hunches'.) :smt107


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

First,welcome .

What is your proficiency with handguns,that's really going to help.

Of the agencies you are applying for,what are their requirements?It's odd they don't supply the gun,but it does happen.There's normally a set of parameters you have to work in,like caliber and approved guns.I never understood why an agency would approve multiple calibers let alone multiple guns,but they do.Find out what all 3 have in common and work with that if you are going to be employed by one of them.I know,you aren't yet but I would suspect the area around them are probably on the same page so to say.

Personally I carry a 45 and probably always will,I'm not much of a jump on the bandwagon type of guy.I carried a Beretta 92 for most of my time with the SO auxillary because the 9 was the issue caliber (after we did the auto transition from 357),but I believe they finally broke down and went to 45.They are on the Glock bandwagon but considering Glock damn near gives them away it doesn't surprise me.I've owned 2 9s,my Beretta and a smith 915 (generic 5900 series) and only own the Beretta now.

I've shot 2 40s and I see the round as nothing more as the reversal of the 38/357,it's a wimpy 10mm.The Glock was snappy,sorry but a fail to me.My boy got an EAA plastic 40 and it kind of impressed me,it shot pretty mellow but it was the 165gr loading.

Out of 6 45's there's only 2 kinds,1 HK USP and the rest are 1911s.Those are the guns I trust my life to.If you really get down to it,a good 9 load,a good 40,and a good 45 are fairly close in stopping ability if your shots are placed right.Not talking head shots that pretty much anything will get the job done,but center mass.If you don't break down the cental nervous system,you're relying on tissur damage,permanent wound cavity and what little hydrostatic shock (temporary wound cavity) a pistol round inflicts.For that reason I subscribe to the larger hole and permanent cavity for more blood loss.Some people don't realize it but you can pop someone's heart and they still have at least 30 seconds to kill you with them.

Try to shoot what you're interested in,just because it feels good in your hand doesn't mean you'll be able to shoot it better than something else.My experience with the 40 is an example,normally that funky grip angle and low bore axis of the Glock mellow recoil and flip,but the opposite was true with me.I set up my 1911s so the gun is sunk into my hand as far as possible and readjust the slide speed's behavior and I can shoot them fast,but the HK with the higher bore axis actually recoils much softer due to it's design.You never know until you pop a cap.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Even though I'm retired, my cop radar is still intact and functioning. 

I've been told that it'll never really ever will go away.


----------



## PCSOguy (Jan 11, 2014)

I understand the concern and the advice. I'm not trying to make a final decision yet. These are handguns that were suggested to me by people that I know. I merely want the best I can find. I know every gun can feel different to other. I'm just hoping to find a good quality sidearm. One that's not going to crap out on me after a couple of years. I plan on maintaining it and treating it like a newborn everyday. I just don't want a firearm that someone know is set to fail if that is my choice.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Before you take someone's advice and buy a gun, make sure that whatever dept. or agency hires you, is okay with what you have.
> 
> Or.....get the job first,* then* worry about choosing a gun. :smt002


This is true.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

PCSOguy said:


> I understand the concern and the advice. I'm not trying to make a final decision yet. These are handguns that were suggested to me by people that I know. I merely want the best I can find. I know every gun can feel different to other. I'm just hoping to find a good quality sidearm. One that's not going to crap out on me after a couple of years. I plan on maintaining it and treating it like a newborn everyday. I just don't want a firearm that someone know is set to fail if that is my choice.


Large frame .40 and .45 caliber Glock's are most prevalent with LE and have been for quite some time, if that tells you anything. In those agencies in which you are applying, what if their chosen duty pistol, or list thereof? That's what I would purchase and train with. Kind of a no brainer, as with the military and many LE agencies you're gonna get what you're gonna get and you better be good enough with it. :watching: It's not gonna come down to which you think is best, but the agencies decision on what they think is best.


----------

